# Stocking ideas



## Ant21 (Dec 16, 2015)

This is my 70 litre new tank it's all cycled and ready for fish but I am not sure what to get I would like some eye caching fish or some that are not to bland any ideas?


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

What are your water parameters. pH, hardness etc ?

If not too extreme how about a nice shoal of cardinals, some guppies or platies, a shoal of tetras (lots to chose from) or maybe some harlequin rasboras as they are nice and peaceful. Amano shrimps make good clean up crew or if you stick to small fish and increase the planting you could add some cherry shrimp. A few cories will keep the substrate turned over ( again lots of varieties to choose from). A pair of cockatoo cichlids would also work well. I would avoid Angel fish as your tank would be too small. Just make sure you keep within stocking limits.

It looks like a lovely tank.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi and welcome 

As above, what is your pH and hardness? It's always best to pick fish that suit your water. If you don't have a test kit for hardness, your water company's website should be able to give you a rough idea.

I assume by 'cycled' you mean you've done a full fishless cycle with an ammonia source?


----------



## Ant21 (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi yeah iv done a full fish less cycle I need to get a ph test kit tomorrow the water is soft in the area of Cornwall I live in.


----------

